# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Варезные серваки

## AlexBS

Народ, кто знает еще какие-нибудь варезные серваки, а то здесь сервачек неплохой, но есть не все, а найти надо много и разного...

----------


## SMARTER

Такк... говори что нужно.
А что возможно - там уж видно будет;)

----------


## AlexBS

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=2331

Да хотябы вот эту штуку для начала...

----------


## lesha111

Для начала
вот кусок моих закладок из оперы
_http://forum.ru-board.com/
_http://700mb.ru/
_http://soft-hard.net/
_http://www.creep.ru/
_http://dreamprogs.net/
_http://www.epidem.ru
_http://1-warez.org/
_http://www.softnavigator.ru/
_http://soft-obzor.net/
_http://www.super-warez.net/
_http://warezworld.ws
_http://www.anti-virus.isrv.ru/
_http://www.2baksa.net
_http://warez.kz
_http://www.bape3.org
_http://ku4a.info/
_http://www.nado.ws/
_http://www.lamz.ws/
_http://www.lugarus.com
_http://pc-soft.ru/
_http://soft-teleport.ru/
_http://vpteam.net/
_http://www.warezmaster.ru
_http://www.videobaza.com/
_http://www.soft-warez.ru/
_http://www.zloy.org/
_http://www.capa.ru/
_http://www.nht-team.ru/
_http://www.rth77.ru/

если этого мало, то добро пожаловать в P2P торэнтс_ру тфайл_ру ннм_клаб и так далее

----------


## AlexBS

Спасибо большое, за списочек! :) Пригодится очень! :D

----------

